# مجموعة من عظات الانبا ميخائيل



## الانبا ونس (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة 

مجموعة من عظات شيخ المطارنة مطران اسيوط الانبا ميخائيل اطال الله حياتة

:download:

ادخل حمل واسمع
http://copticwave.com/sound11.htm*


*خاص بـــــــــــــــــــــ  جروب ربنا موجود​*


----------



## amjad-ri (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا  على تعب محبتك

سلام ونعمة


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على العظات 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## الانبا ونس (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*


amjad-ri قال:



			شكرا  على تعب محبتك

سلام ونعمة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


سلام ونعمة استاذى امجد

بركة الانبا ميخائيل تكون معاك 

وشكرا لمرورك*


----------



## الانبا ونس (11 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> مرسىىىى على العظات
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



_*شكرا يا كوكو ربنا يباركك انت 

وشكرا لمرورك و لمحبتك ​*_


----------

